# Amazin tube smoker question



## jh45gun (Dec 7, 2015)

new to this modern smoking last time I smoked something was with an old refridgerator set up as a smoker. I now own a Charbroil Big easy smoker. I know on the lowest setting it will be two hot for cold smoking. I don't want to buy an other smoker for cold smoking so I thought I would buy the tube smoker and put it in the bottom of the chamber. Your thoughts on this?  Here is a video link so you can see the size of the chamber.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 7, 2015)

I think the tube or maze will work for MOST any application,,, I see guys/gals using it in their Gas BBQ,, just as long as you have air flow you are good to go,,,,Not familiar with the exact smoker and that link I can not see in it.....

Good luck and let us know,,, I have fridge build and use the amps in it and works great 

DS


----------



## jh45gun (Dec 7, 2015)

Try this  link.


----------



## jh45gun (Dec 8, 2015)

Decided to make a box smoker our of wood and use an outside heater source outside of box and smoke piped in. Any one think of using a small computer fan for air flow?


----------

